# Jig for making Picture Frame Back Clips + Hanger



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Didn't really know where else to put this…

These I made for the Project frame I made as a gift for my friends wife…

I made these today. It took a while to figure out how I was going to do these because I wanted to do as much as I could (least amount of pre-made if I could help it)...

I used .064×1/2 strips of brass, this really unfinished jig and a 1/4in steel round to shape the hanger bracket…

She hasn't gotten the photos yet, so I had plenty of time to finish the frame.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Clips came out looking really nice, how does the jig work?


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks LukieB, I think shes gonna love it…

I'm not sure how to answer your question fully since I haven't made the upper part yet, but…

After I rounded the ends of the brass I placed it in the upper slot applied pressure with my thumb, and the 8oz hammer did the rest…

At some point I'm hoping to make a top plate that will bolt down that will put pressure on the top of the jig and using shims for different thickness strips (no idea why I'd want to)...

Then adding a hinged front portion that I can use a mallet to form the bend leaving no marks on the metal.


----------

